# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  How cold

## gwizzie

How cold does it get before bees stop taking liquid feed, at about what temp ?

----------


## EK.Bee

As long as its warm enough for them to still be active they would take it
The problem is they need to evaporate enough water off it to ensure that it won't ferment 
& time to cap it over
That's why some people use fondant blocks after the frosts start
Some people just feed fondant alone but most seem to put some on as an insurance against the
bees running low on stores prior to Spring

----------


## gwizzie

> As long as its warm enough for them to still be active they would take it
> The problem is they need to evaporate enough water off it to ensure that it won't ferment 
> & time to cap it over
> That's why some people use fondant blocks after the frosts start
> Some people just feed fondant alone but most seem to put some on as an insurance against the
> bees running low on stores prior to Spring


Hey EK.Bee, many thanks for explaining that to me! it make sense to me now  :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

